# My favorite pictures from our visit to Flex Tools in Germany...



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*My favorite pictures from our visit to Flex Tools in Germany...*

I have a few more pictures to go through but here's some of my favorite pictures while we were in Germany...

This is Monica, she's District Manager for Poland and from Poland herself. She is very pretty and I'm pretty sure very married as well as very professional.









*Here's Monica demonstrating to the big strong guys how to use a Flex Orbital Sander... *









At the hands-on training class she was very shy and it was difficult to get a picture of her...









Later at the Oktoberfest she got with the spirit of the festivities and let me get a picture with her for a best leg contest... she wins...









She was my favorite Flex District Manager.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

I like her safety boots


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Great photo from Oktoberfest haha.


----------

